# Skin Diver vs. Legend Diver



## sfl1979

The new heritage diver from Longines has similar features as the Legend Diver.

But out of curiosity which design do you prefer? :think:

The "new" Skin Diver or the "classic" Legend Diver?

SKIN DIVER








LEGEND DIVER


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I’m torn by this one, I love both. 

The LLD is a very versatile watch but I really wish the date was gone, it would be great if they brought it back & omitted the date. I’ve thought long and hard about purchasing a LLD but can’t get past the date when the previous version is such a fantastic piece.

The Skin Diver is another great heritage piece from one of the best heritage producers of today. I think it’s another great execution and lack of date brings it to a higher level.

While I was making the decision on the LLD I ended up buying the BigEye as I’m more of a chronograph guy but no date on it made it easier for me to choose.

The LLD is still on my list but when I buy it will be a no date version.

Although both are divers, the LLD offers far more versatility IMO plus a slightly less expensive price tag.

I would take the current LLD if you’re looking for something that will take on all occasions and/or a daily driver. If looking for a dedicated diver and Longines is your brand the Skin Diver is a great piece. My pick would still be the LLD even with the date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

Both really nice watches but there is something about the Legend Diver that always makes me come back to it.


----------



## Whacky

Legend Diver has more classic appeal to me. Assuming you can wear it properly on your wrist. Wears larger than I thought. 

Still though. With the mesh, or leather, or rubber, or all sorts of NATO straps....very versatile.


----------



## cuthbert

I would like to see the Nautilus in person, but I think the price difference is a little absurd.


----------



## tommy_boy

The fauxtina lume on the Skin Diver is enough to kill it for me. 

The long lugs on the LLD are a challenge for me as well, sadly, since I have coveted it since its introduction.

The LLD gets my vote.


----------



## Whacky

Just now looking at this again, is it me, or are the lugs on the skin diver really long as well??

Owned a Legend diver. Loved everything about the watch aside from some of the dimensions were just a touch large for my tastes. 
7" wrist. Wished the lugs were tighter. wished the case was a touch smaller.


----------



## gopurdue999

I really want to like the Skin Diver, but as tommy_boy posted, the faux lume color ruins it for me. Same happened for me with Oris 65, i bought and sold it because i could not get used to the brown lume.


----------



## Orangecurrent

I agree. The Skin Diver could potentially be a new classic but the lume colour is all wrong!!! Poor design decision... for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

I dont mind the lume color, but the lugs do look long at least in the pic. This is one I would need to see in person to make any final decisions on purchasing it. I have been on a retro-reissue diver kick. I picked up an Eberhard Scafograf, Oris 65 and Zodiac Compression...all 3 are reissues and I just dig the retro feel and look. May need to add the skin diver to my collection.


----------



## kezcub

Legend for sure. The unique stealth bezel is really cool.


----------



## Buschyfor3

My vote would probably go to the Skin Diver, but Longines has managed to fumble on the goal line once again with the length of the lugs (same as they did on the LLD). I know they must do some sort of market research, but honestly, I'd love to see the numbers that they have in front of them re: people who can comfortably pull of a watch with a 52mm+ lug-to-lug distance.


----------



## Fbcanman

Legend Diver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

True Legend.....


----------



## Hardaway

It's the skin diver to me and it's not close. I don't love the brown lume, it wasn't necessary for them to it. But I really don't think it detracts.


----------



## Hizami_83

Can someone post the real world Skin Diver pics? The lack of real world pics make it hard for decision making. Trip to local Longines is of no use either since they dont have one avaliable yet.


----------



## cuthbert

Hizami_83 said:


> Can someone post the real world Skin Diver pics? The lack of real world pics make it hard for decision making. Trip to local Longines is of no use either since they dont have one avaliable yet.


That's my point as well.


----------



## blair.d.new

cuthbert said:


> That's my point as well.


I have tried multiple ADs in Aisa and no one has stock nor can they get one it seems. I would really like to wear it and compare it to my LLD before buying.

Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne

Yea add my vote to the "Green beats Brown" voices here. And also add my vote to the "These both are nice but too big for my wrist" voices here too. Wishing for something in 38 or 39 with normal lugs in black and green. Was hoping BB58 would announce something like this at basel, new colorways, but they didnt. Sticking with my Zodiac 53 Skin.


----------



## Lucien369

I have the no date LLD since the release and the only things I never liked were the green indexes and hands.


----------



## riceknight

I just picked one up at the Sydney QVB boutique, they only had one in stock. Here it is next to my friends LLD. I have a 6.5inch wrist you can see it's pretty much the same L2L as LLD but it wears smaller because of the smaller dial and black bezel. The lugs arch down heavily like the LLD. I know many of you will say it's to big but personally I'm comfortable with it.

Some years ago there was a trend for big watches, now the trend is for small watches being driven by Hodinkee and vintage, but it's just a trend. Pretty standard modern size is 42mm and I don't think that size looks bad on smaller wrists.


----------



## riceknight

Here's some more photos.

The bezel lines up perfectly, the movement is one of Longines new exclusive custom made eta movements based on 2892 with free sprung balance 3.5hertz and longer power reserve.

The case shape and case back are reminiscent of the LLD but when you look closer you can see many differences. And just look at that beautiful sharply boxed sapphire crystal. This is a beautiful watch and it feels worth the premium based on it's finishing details and movement. It also looks like the dial is slightly domed.

Dial texture is lovely and the lume is much better than on the LLD.


----------



## riceknight

And because I know you can never have to many photos.


----------



## gball

Your wrist shots are killing me. I recently saw the Skin Diver at the Longines Boutique in Waikiki and almost pulled the trigger...these photos are really making me wish I had.


----------



## riceknight

This is a really beautiful watch and the quality is really there.


----------



## rokman

Beautiful watch but those lugs are prohibiting for me. Maybe they will downsize it in the future like they did with the lld 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Wide lugs restrict the watch to a larger wrist IMO, which is a shame because it is a lovely looking piece.


----------



## riceknight

bigclive2011 said:


> Wide lugs restrict the watch to a larger wrist IMO, which is a shame because it is a lovely looking piece.


Or you could be like me and wear it with a small wrist and look ridiculous to other watch enthusiasts, but to regular people they say it looksperfect. However when I had my Captain Cook 37mm they commented it was to small for me lol. Man I miss that Rado..

But yes this watch is stunning, and the quality..

Here's another photo of my LLD


----------



## [email protected]

riceknight said:


> I just picked one up at the Sydney QVB boutique, they only had one in stock. Here it is next to my friends LLD. I have a 6.5inch wrist you can see it's pretty much the same L2L as LLD but it wears smaller because of the smaller dial and black bezel. The lugs arch down heavily like the LLD. I know many of you will say it's to big but personally I'm comfortable with it.
> 
> Some years ago there was a trend for big watches, now the trend is for small watches being driven by Hodinkee and vintage, but it's just a trend. Pretty standard modern size is 42mm and I don't think that size looks bad on smaller wrists.
> 
> View attachment 14460153
> 
> View attachment 14460161
> 
> View attachment 14460163


Looks great but it's far to large for me! What's the L2L? Looks big.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

[email protected] said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked one up at the Sydney QVB boutique, they only had one in stock. Here it is next to my friends LLD. I have a 6.5inch wrist you can see it's pretty much the same L2L as LLD but it wears smaller because of the smaller dial and black bezel. The lugs arch down heavily like the LLD. I know many of you will say it's to big but personally I'm comfortable with it.
> 
> Some years ago there was a trend for big watches, now the trend is for small watches being driven by Hodinkee and vintage, but it's just a trend. Pretty standard modern size is 42mm and I don't think that size looks bad on smaller wrists.
> 
> View attachment 14460153
> 
> View attachment 14460161
> 
> View attachment 14460163
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great but it's far to large for me! What's the L2L? Looks big.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk
Click to expand...

L2L is about 52.5mm strongly curving down.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I owned three of the original "no date" LLD's and they never stuck around because I prefer more lume. I do believe the case shape - including the long lugs - is historically correct, exactly as the original model was.

I was not a fan of the design, but I'm starting to like the design more (thanks to Riceknight's photos) and I do appreciate the improved lume.

If Longines were to call for my opinion, I'd suggest slightly longer hands and a lighter shade of faux aged lume. A version with plain old C3 lume would work great too.

Here are a couple pics of my old one.


----------



## michael_m

I had the LLD no-date and it was my daily watch for about 3 years until I traded it for a vintage Sinn which started me down another rabbit hole. I really use the bezel for timing things and the fact that I needed to unscrew, set, then screw the crown back in became a hassle. I've now settled on a BigEye for a chronograph and a Tudor BB 41 for a diver. I must admit...the Skin Diver has me interested...


----------



## riceknight

Still wearing it daily


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

While historically correct I hate the long lugs on both of these models. The LLD (date or not) is a great watch, but each time I try it on I go "damn, these lugs are insane, no thanks", which is a real shame. Maybe I need to try the 36mm and hope it fits more like a 38mm? Oh well. 

I love the brand, so hopefully I will pick up either the Big Eye or the new Heritage Sector.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> While historically correct I hate the long lugs on both of these models. The LLD (date or not) is a great watch, but each time I try it on I go "damn, these lugs are insane, no thanks", which is a real shame. Maybe I need to try the 36mm and hope it fits more like a 38mm? Oh well.
> 
> I love the brand, so hopefully I will pick up either the Big Eye or the new Heritage Sector.


I believe there is a 36mm LLD on the sales forum (not mine) and I'd imagine it wears larger since it's all dial.


----------



## CLMacPherson

Skin for the win...barely


----------



## Vlciudoli

I've had my LLD for sale for ages...no takers...and its all about the lugs.

If it doesn't sell soon, I'm having the lugs reduced, which I think will look superb.


----------



## underpar

Love the Skin Diver on the vintage brown leather.


----------



## riceknight

I have mine on a handmade strap from taobao


----------



## Kirkawall

What's the bezel action like on the Skin Diver? 

Tried on and enjoyed the original LLD but found it not to be a great fit for my smallish wrists. Beautiful box of textures and finishes though.


----------



## riceknight

Kirkawall said:


> What's the bezel action like on the Skin Diver?
> 
> Tried on and enjoyed the original LLD but found it not to be a great fit for my smallish wrists. Beautiful box of textures and finishes though.


The bezel clicks are nice, the play is very minimal, it turns easily but not lose and the grip is great. I find the bezel action very pleasant. Mine lines up perfectly.

Also running plus 2-3 seconds per day.


----------



## rfortson

Both are nice looking watches. I don't mind faux vintage lume, one of the things I love about the Oris Divers 65. Between these two, I'd let L2L length choose (shorter the better). Since they seem the same, I'd go LLD, but wouldn't say no to the Skin Diver. Both are cool watches.


----------



## Mastodontist

Digging up an old thread here but I have recently been looking at getting one of these but it seems that the skin diver has been discontinued and is no longer on the Longines website or in their stores. The staff at the Sydney store told me that it did not sell well at all compared to the Legend Diver. I have a chance to get one from overseas for around AUD 2000 but I am still concerned because I have a 6.5" wrist and haven't had a chance to try one on. I did try on a Legend the other day and it seemed fine but I am still a bit gun shy. Anyone else noticed this beautiful watch disappearing?


----------



## the_dude07

Mastodontist said:


> Digging up an old thread here but I have recently been looking at getting one of these but it seems that the skin diver has been discontinued and is no longer on the Longines website or in their stores.


I had been eyeing the Skin Diver for a while and when I finally was ready to pull the trigger I noticed that it had disappeared from the website! The local shops weren't very helpful (because it didn't exist in their eyes) but luckily I found one on Chrono24 and it arrived yesterday!










I noticed there were some deals to be had on leather strap version.


----------

